# H7507 Router Extension Table for Table Saw



## affyx

thanks for the review! how do you mount your router and how do you make sure it's centered?


----------



## Pie

Your welcome, JC. I took some pics of how I mounted my router but if your go to the Grizzly website and look at the pics of the extension table you can see the hold-downs. Centering, i just used a ruler and measured it across until I was satisfied my router was as centered as it was gonna get.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks nice!

Thanks for posting!
-Jim, aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
Latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


----------



## bugsiegel

Looks like a nightmare to change the bit.


----------



## Pie

After popping out the insert (easy enuff to do) there is plenty of room to change the bits.


----------



## dargo

I agree.. I have 4 grizzly machines and cannot beat the value of these machines. I call my 20" planer "the Beast"... Customer service is great as well. The guy I deal with seems to care about me making money..


----------



## b2rtch

I was looking at the same table but it bothers me that there is not slot for hold down or for miter gauge and no fence.
Yesterday I was looking at the ProMax on Amazon and I think that for another $40.00 or so I would like it better.

http://www.amazon.com/Bench-Dog-40-102-ProMax-Extension/dp/B001TDLSUS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_11


----------



## Bertha

^it's really handsome. I've got the BenchDog version and it was a BEAR to install by myself.


----------



## Pie

b2rtch - that router extension looks pretty nice. I agree about the slot for the miter gauge but I like the fact that the table is one piece making for a very flat table.


----------



## csifishguy

I have the same router table I installed a new titan router check out my review you may want one for yours


----------



## DrTebi

Great solution to save some space in a small shop. I also would really love to have a perfectly flat cast iron surface for routing… the magnetic capabilities are another bonus that come with it.

Question however is, could one mount a Jessem router lift underneath? Would be quite a challenge… I love that router lift, wouldn't want to route without it.


----------

